# أريد كتب باللغة العربية في الهندسة الصناعية للمبتدئين



## م/ أحمد س (18 يناير 2009)

تحياتي لجميع المهندسين والمهندسات ..

تخصصي هندسة كهربائية وحاب أكمل ماستر إن شاء الله في الهندسة الصناعية ومحتاج كثير أتعرف على الهندسة الصناعية بشكل أكثر دقة لأرى أولا هل هي تناسبي أم لا ؟
لذلك أرجوا منكم التكرم بتزويدي بكتب باللغة العربية في هذا المجال

,,, وشكر لكم ,,,​


----------



## ليث الغرياني (22 يناير 2009)

و أنا أضم صوتي للمهندس أحمد بخصوص طلب توفير كتاب في الهندسة الصناعية باللغة العربية حتى تعم الفائدة و لكم ألف شكر ...


----------



## ماضي (31 يناير 2009)

لدينا مشروع تأليف مجموعة من الكتب في الهندسة الصناعية باللغة العربية، وقد بدانا بطرح بواكير انتاجنا،،

وكان موضوع الهندسة الصناعية أحد عناصر هذا المشروع،، لكن المشكلة أن الطلب عليها قليل لدرجة أن معظم دور النشر تعتذر عن نشر الكتب الهندسية المتخصصة بحجة أنها لا تغطي تكلفة طباعتها.

ودمتم بخير،،


----------



## صناعي1 (1 فبراير 2009)

يمكنك التعرف على الهندسة الصناعية من خلال فهرس مواضيع التعريف بالهندسة الصناعية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t57395.html


----------

